# More pumps



## Christie Photo (Jan 7, 2011)

This was for a recent brochure, shot in my studio back in October. 100mm lens set at f/20.

Comments, critique invited.

Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## pbelarge (Jan 7, 2011)

It is crisp and sharp. Is it also not a little underexposed? (could be my monitor)

The background seems a distracting as well. Is there a reason you did not use a simple background?


----------



## Wilsan (Jan 7, 2011)

IT is very sharp that is awesome but I will but more enfasis on the ilumination patern that you are using. IMHO I'm agree with Pbelarge it is a little bit underexposed.
For what I can see you are using two lights if im not wrong but you should use a third light to separate the product from the BG Also when you use multiple lights check the ligth ratio to mantain that contrast very proportional and balance


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 10, 2011)

pbelarge said:


> It is crisp and sharp. Is it also not a little underexposed? (could be my monitor)



Under?  I don't THINK so, but I'm not sure what you're seeing.  I feel the detail of the contours of the white products would be lost if the exposure is increased.



pbelarge said:


> The background seems a distracting as well. Is there a reason you did not use a simple background?



Hmmmm...  is it really so busy?  This is the setting as per the designer's direction.  I feel it's fine.  What are you suggesting?

Thanks so much.

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 10, 2011)

Wilsan said:


> For what I can see you are using two lights if im not wrong but you should use a third light to separate the product from the BG



Yeah...  there is a third light on the canvas.



Wilsan said:


> Also when you use multiple lights check the ligth ratio to mantain that contrast very proportional and balance



Huh?  I haven't got a clue what you're trying to say here.  Are you suggesting the ratio is too great?

-Pete


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 11, 2011)

Christie Photo said:


> pbelarge said:
> 
> 
> > It is crisp and sharp. Is it also not a little underexposed? (could be my monitor)
> ...



I actually think it's really well-lit. I agree with you that the details of the whiter areas would be lost if it were exposed more. Great shot!


----------

